# Inspired - Hex oder Skye - mit Federgabel?



## cycophilipp (17. Januar 2013)

Servus ihr Pros,

als ehemalig Trial-Interessierter und Fahrer will ich noch einmal wiedereinsteigen, bevor es altermäßig zu spät ist 

In meinem Kopf schwebt mir ein Streettrial-Bike vor, jedoch muss da eine Federgabel rein und ein kürzerer Vorbau (50er/60er, für Barspins).

Wie würde sich das mit einem Hex- oder Skye-Rahmen vertragen? Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Mir ist klar, dass ich mir da die Trialeigenschaften ein wenig einschränke, aber den Kompromiss nehm ich zugunsten in Kauf... ausser einer sagt jetzt das geht gar nicht... bin 179cm groß, evtl. käme mir das sogar entgegen?

Federweg dachte ich um die 80mm, ne Reba oder sowas.

Danke für Euren Input!


----------



## Sherco (17. Januar 2013)

der Vorbau ist schon echt arg kurz..... Ich würde da schon eher in Richtung 80/90mm überlegen wie auch original verbaut ist. Barspins sollten damit noch machbar sein.
Gehen tut alles, wenn du den Kompromiss mit der Federgabel eingehen willst. 80mm Federweg sollte Fahrbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (17. Januar 2013)

Tom Öhler fährt glaub ich das Inspired mit einer Federgabel... ob auch noch aktuell und was für eine Kombi weis ich allerdings nicht! Denke über seine Website oder Facebook findest du das sciherlich raus! LG Max 

Das Bild ist von seiner Facebook Seite:


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Januar 2013)

Also bei 80mm Federweg wird die Länge der Gabel schon ne Menge aus machen. Ich fahre das Hex mit 90mmx30° Vorbau. Mit der längeren Gabel könntest du bestimmt einen geraden 70mm Vorbau problemlos fahren. Der Lenkwinkel wird etwas flacher, aber das könnte man ggf verschmerzen. Nur ob ne Reba die richtige Wahl ist weiß ich nicht. Weiß auch nicht wie viel du auf dem Vorderrad absolvierst, aber ich hätte bei der Bedenken zwecks brechen.

Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, würde ich eher eine Gabel nehmen die du auf 60mm runter travelst. 80mm ist schon viel in dem Bereich.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. Januar 2013)

tom öhler hat in seinem hex meines wissens auch eine auf 6 oder gar 4 cm runtergetravelte gabel. mit mehr federweg passt die einbauhöhe gar nicht mehr. ich hatte in mein zaskar trials (hans rey signature) auch eine 8cm gabel eingebaut - fuhr sich schrecklich und flog wieder raus. mieses lenkverhalten mit der hohen gabel.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2013)

die gabel in tom's rad ist noch aktuell, war letztens erst mit ihm fahren. 

Reba geht schon klar, v.a. mit der Steckachse. Ich hab eine mit 20mm steckachse und wenn ich die mit der schnellspanner version von meiner vater vergleiche, ist das schon ein großer unterschied.

Traveln auf 60mm ist kein thema, spacer rein und gut ist. Ist auch so vorgesehen von rockshoxs, nur eben mit 80 100 und 120mm. 
Die reba hat den vorteil das sie recht leicht ist und dennoch nicht zu leicht wie eine Sid oder sowas...


----------



## cycophilipp (25. Januar 2013)

Ja die Erfahrung hatte ich bei meinem Alutech DDU von 2005 auch gemacht - beim Umstieg von 130 auf 80mm waren das Welten... die Befürchtung habe ich eben auch bei einem Trialrahmen... 

Danke für Euren Input bisher!


----------



## tom_oehler (29. Januar 2013)

Servus,

also in Kombination mit einer Federgabel würd ich dir auf jeden Fall ein Hex empfehlen - vorallem wenn du auch Barspins machen willst - das Skye ist da schon extrem kurz! 

Federgabel fahr ich eine Suntour Axon (ca. 1600g), getravelt auf 4cm. Fahr die Gabeln jetzt seit ca. 3 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme damit - mach auch hooks und ähnliches 

Steckachse brauchst du auf jeden Fall sonst ist die Gabel nicht steif genug! Wenn du noch Infos brauchst schreib mir am besten auf facebook...


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Januar 2013)

Ist dir schon einmal eine Gabel gebroche? Speziell das Casting...


----------



## tom_oehler (30. Januar 2013)

Nein, aber ich wechsle sie auch bevor was passieren kann. Ein Kollege fahrt aber heute noch mit der ersten meiner Suntour Gabeln herum...


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin gerade dabei mir mal eine Durin auf 40..50mm getravelt fertig zu machen. Mal sehen wie sich das fährt. Werde auch die Dämpfung komplett rausnehmen, also reine Luftgabel. Könnte dann auch vom Gewicht interessant sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Januar 2013)

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden was die Durin kann. 
Fahre im Street Bike derzeit eine Magura Asgard.
Mit der Durin liebäugel ich schon seit erscheinen.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Januar 2013)

Also die Durin ist mit Sicherheit für den Trial oder auch Street Einsatz nicht die beste Wahl. Die ist sehr leicht und ich habe Bedenken, dass das Casting ewig hält. Aber wir werden sehen. Vielleicht komme ich mit dem Setup nach Köln.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Januar 2013)

Leichtbau bzw. Harte Einsätze fordern ihren Tribut. 
Kann Köln kaum erwarten. Drei Wochen ohne Trial...


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Januar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Leichtbau bzw. Harte Einsätze fordern ihren Tribut.
> Kann Köln kaum erwarten. Drei Wochen ohne Trial...



LAPPEN!


----------



## tom_oehler (1. Februar 2013)

würd eine so kurze Gabel nicht ohne Dämpfung fahren, du musst sie mit sehr viel Luft fahren, und ohne Dämpfung macht dass dann keinen Spaß mehr. Hab bei mir die Dämpfung immer auf maximum!


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Februar 2013)

@tom_oehler Warum fährst du überhaupt eine Federgabel, ist ja nicht gerade typisch in unserem Sport.. Geht's dir um deine Gelenke oder hat das andere Gründe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_oehler (1. Februar 2013)

wurde von Ryan Leech inspiriert es mal auszuprobieren und bin dann hängen geblieben - ist bei vielen Aktionen angenehm weil sie die härtesten Schläge raus nimmt und man wird gezwungen smooth zu fahren (manifesto style sozusagen ;-) ) weil sonst drückt man nur die Gabel rein und raus. Handgelenke schont es auch ein wenig ja...


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Februar 2013)

okay. das kann ich dann ja recht einfach wieder auf dämpfung umrüsten. wollte ganz gern die leichte variante zuerst probieren.

leider hat sich das nun erstmal erledigt. werde zumindest zur jam keine federgabel mitnehmen. habe stattdessen eine andere bremse am vr montiert und da ich immer die leitung durch den schaft ziehen muss, will ich nicht dauern umbauen.


----------

